# weight gain and Clomid



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Have any of you noticed you have put on weight at all since using Clomid?  I think I have  

Also, does it build up gradually or is seperate each month ??  

Thanks in advance.  Jo x  (just on 2nd cycle)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi jocole

yeah - I def put it on - over the 3 months I was taking it I put on 10mths - but I think it's coz my appetite increased massively as soon as I started taking it - but thankfully since I've been on the met I've now shifted 7 and a half pounds of it.

I do tend to put on weight quite easily though - and have always struggled - which is where the met is helping me now as I'm finding things steadying out a bit and I'm managing to shift weight alot quicker - though it's slowed down over the last couple of weeks or so (only a stone and a half to go to get back to my pre-wedding weight now)

it's a never ending slog - which ever way you look at it - being on these   pills!! 

S
xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes i definetly put some weight but can finally see some loss i think maybe not in weight but def in inches, just back from the gym, trying to do 10,000 steps a day.  Just try and eat fruit if hungry my work is great they provide free fruit so can pick at that all day.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi, yes I've definitely put on, especially first month... but if I'm honest I'm not sure if it's the clomid or the fact that not getting a BFP is making me comfort eat    .  I need to stick very strictly to my ww (more than I used to) to make sure the weight is staying off...
... hope that makes sense

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I was loosing weight up until recently - 1st month on clomid and I've put some weight back on


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have definitely put weight on with clomid, about a stone I reckon in the past year, maybe even a bit more.  I'm not what you would call slim in the first place though!!  

I do feel heavy and bloated on the days I am taking the tablets though for sure x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohh, great!

What a lovely side effect, not    I feel really bloated whilst taking the tablets too. Ho Hum.

Thanks anyway. x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Try Peppermint tea for the bloating hun, it really helps.  I'm like Flower, I've put about a stone on whilst being on Clomid, but was over weight to start with. Trying to do WW Full choice, but struggling at the moment.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've put on about 1/2 stone and that's just with the first month


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

now you mention it, i have put on a bit - but didn't realize it could have been the clomid, i just thought i must have been eating more


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Im on go 8 of horrid tabs and have put on a stone too, Jox


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

OMG ! it's awful isnt it??  

What will i be like in another 4/5 months i ask myself (if still requiring clomid)  

Jo x


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Jo,

Hope you don't mind my butting in.  I've just had a tube removed and am seeing my consultant tomorrow and hoping to start Clomid for the next six months.  I've been reading a few of the threads and am a little worried about gaining weight.

Hopefully if things work out for you you will be gaining weight for the right reason 

Fingers crossed.

Shaz


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Shaz, seems were in a similar position. I had my left tube removed last year cos of ectopic! why was urs removed? ive had bad endo too  

Were similar in age too! its nice to meet people in a similar situation. Good luck. x
Im hoping i wont gain anymore, its only a bit so far (double chin!)


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

At the moment I am currently on day 18 and have so far gained half a stone this month, since taking the provera and clomid.


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi,

I had one tube that was blocked and scar tissue on the other tube, so I had my tubal surgery in January to removed the right tube and remove the scar tissue from the left tube.  They also took away some of the endomestriosis that I had.

I've come back this evening from seeing my consultant and he has told me that the remaining tube can pick up eggs from either of the ovaries.  Which I am really pleased about.  I thought I would only have a chance every other month.  This is great news.  I'm really excited.

Best Wishes

Shaz


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just want to say that i have a my fair share of clomid  and i must have been one of the lucky ones as i didnt gain any weight while on it 

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have put on about a stone!!  

wil have to make myself loose it soon!!

BBird.x


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

ello

i been doing slimming world ! and one week i was so goo ate nothing i shouldnt and put a 1lb i was gutted cryed for about 4hours ( think both that must be down to clomid now i read your messages) hehehe hope i dont have to take it to many time ow and this week i last half 1lb and was good so must be working a gainst me deff

dust and gle 2 you all
kerrie

ttc baby 2 7 months 1st cycle clomid
baby 1 born after 3 years ttc and 3cycle clomid


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, I was worried about only having one tube and they said the eggs can sort of waft over to the other tube, which is good news  

Gosh, it appears it def does put on some weight then?!

Marvellous    thanks  Jo x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Jo,

I have completed four months of clomid and have defo put on about half a stone, as Christmas was in the middle, I sort of blamed that, but as I teach 6 classes of aerobics and yoga a week, I was wondering why the weight wasn't shifting, but increasing! Now after reading all the replys to you, I know the main reason for my weight increase.
I may not be able to start month 5 of clomid due to having a cyst, so if I lose weight through the month then I'll know definately it's the clomid! 

Take Care.....Sarah xxxx


----------

